# Tabi Shoes...



## Cryozombie (May 24, 2004)

I found these Tabi Running Shoes By Royal Elastics online...

http://www.royalelastics.com/cgi-bin/elastics/elastics_buy_page?id=dUaC7Buk&mv_arg=0314:002

Kinda cool, if you like to wear Tabi, or Train in shoes. (if you click Go 360 you can see the toe)

We train in Shoes, these will probably replace my running shoes when they wear out.  (Only in the Dojo, however... I cant see myself wearing em around.)


----------



## Shogun (May 25, 2004)

Kinda wierd.....but subtle enough to wear around the street. gives me an excuse to wear Tabi. very discreet. I like them, I think me wants.....


----------

